# Adequate Salary



## expat_new (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have been recently offered a salary of 14k - 16k AED to relocate to Abu Dhabi from Mumbai. I am single, with a bachelor's degree with about a year of work experience.

Kindly let me know if the salary is good enough to consider the relocation.

Regards


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, I would assume you have a technical degree. I think being a bachelor, you should be able to manage quite well on that salary. You can get a studio apartment at around 50K per annum, I think or maybe even less. Food might cost, say 100-250 a day, maybe (unless you want to go to 5-star hotels). Transport might be a problem, because public transport is not developed, and not reliable... taxis are also very hard to get... if you can get an apartment near your work place, then you can walk... Thus, you can either save, or spend, as you like on entertainment.... 
Hope that helps..
Tercia


----------



## expat_new (Apr 5, 2011)

Tercia said:


> Well, I would assume you have a technical degree. I think being a bachelor, you should be able to manage quite well on that salary. You can get a studio apartment at around 50K per annum, I think or maybe even less. Food might cost, say 100-250 a day, maybe (unless you want to go to 5-star hotels). Transport might be a problem, because public transport is not developed, and not reliable... taxis are also very hard to get... if you can get an apartment near your work place, then you can walk... Thus, you can either save, or spend, as you like on entertainment....
> Hope that helps..
> Tercia


Thanks a lot Tercia. It definitely helps


----------

